# Vulcan at Southend - May 2007



## Snapshot (Apr 30, 2011)

Although this isn't really a Military 'place', this is most definitely an ex-Military piece of hardware!

My big Bro was an Vulcan jock and on one (mind-blowing, ear-rending) occasion I had the amazing priviledge of standing alongside the runway at a certain RAF base, whilst four of these magnificent aircraft did a "Squadron Scramble".

The noise was simply awesome and (quite literally) everything shook - I just wish I'd been able to record the occasion but Laws and protocol forbade it.

I was probably as sad to see the end of the Vulcan as anyone else, not least because I never had the chance to get into one - until a few years back.

As you probably know, there is a Vulcan (G-VJET) parked at Southend-on-Sea Airport (or, London Southend as it is known as these days!) and I was very fortunate that one of my friends works for a local Company and help with the maintenance/repairs/restoration, who arranged for me to go and have a look around it.

These are twelve of the photos I came a way with, along with (at last) knowing what it was like to sit where my Bro used to to sit - in the left-hand seat of one of the World's All-Time Greatest Aircraft.

I hope you enjoy them.



















































I though I'd just sneak one more in, as I just remembered something...

If you look at this pic (taken pointing up the Crew Ladder to the Flight Deck), you might just notice there are lamps lit on the CP. That is because they had an external PSU hooked up, which meant I could see everything working (and yes, that is me in the seat!  ).






If you would like more info about this particular aircraft, this page is from the Vulcan Restoration Trust, a Charity set up to preserve XL246: http://www.avrovulcan.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2:xl426-in-the-raf&catid=4:xl426&Itemid=3

Thanks for looking.


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice one mate got to love the old war birds mutch respect to them urban phantom


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 30, 2011)

Mate this is awesome..amazing array of dials too.


----------



## Snapshot (Apr 30, 2011)

Can you imagine what a feeling it must have been to get hold of that throttle quadrant and shove it "through the gate"??!!


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 30, 2011)

LOL, it sounds like you are describing flying a Starship!!
I went up in a Tiger Moth last summer and that was as tranquil as I ever want in a plane!


----------



## godzilla73 (Apr 30, 2011)

There is a story (one of many about Vulcans) that XL426 was sold to a private collector before it was entrusted to Southend airport. He bought it from the RAF for about four grand, but when he took possession of it he found that no-one had checked the fuel tanks. These had not been drained, so he promptly emptied them and sold the aviation diesel inside. It is the next bit that will make you realise a) how big a Vulcan's fuel tanks are, and b) how expensive aviation fuel is. He apparently sold the diesel for 7 GRAND, thereby nearly making all his money back instantly! Don't know if this is true, but its certainly believable - perhaps Snapshot could confirm?
Godzy


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 30, 2011)

I think I've probably said this on here before,I remember going to Biggin Hill air display in the late 60s and watching 4 of these beauties do a fly past the noise was glorious and I swear the sun went into shadow mode for whole minutes as they went over.Love the shots of the bomb bay and the cockpit you lucky bugger.Dunno whether I would have fancied your brothers job tho that's a hell of a responsibility having that nuclear payload on board and sitting there waiting for the order to come through to press the release button.... a very brave man.


----------



## Snapshot (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Godzy,

I can't verify the story about the diesel - but I'd love it if it had happened! I'll see what I can find out and let you know.

This is what the Vulcan Restoration Trust website says about her purchase:

"XL426 was put up for sale during the summer of 1986 and agreement was reached with a French consortium for her purchase. Meanwhile, the VDF was temporarily relocated to RAF Scampton to allow runway resurfacing to take place at Waddington, XL426 making the short flight back to her former home on July 27th. The French deal subsequently fell through and XL426 was sold to Roy Jacobsen, who had purchased another Vulcan (XM655) two years earlier. XL426 was delivered to her new owner at Southend Airport on December 19th, 1986, following a 20 minute flight from RAF Scampton. On arrival at Southend, XL426 had amassed 6236 hours flying time, having made over 1800 separate flights.
Roy Jacobsen had ambitious plans to operate XL426 as a civilian display aircraft, under the auspices of an organisation he had formed called the Vulcan Memorial Flight. XL426 was entered onto the British civil aircraft register as G-VJET and approaches were made to a number of potential sponsors. However, the sums required to carry out the necessary servicing work and finance the aircraft’s ongoing operation could not be found and XL426 remained dormant at Southend. In 1990, local enthusiasts formed the Vulcan Memorial Flight Supporters Club (VMFSC) to help promote Mr Jacobsen’s continuing efforts to return XL426 to the air, and to also take care of the aircraft’s continued preservation. 

The VMFSC took over ownership of XL426 in July 1993 and subsequently re-formed as a registered charity, the Vulcan Restoration Trust."

There are three ramaining "Visit the Vulcan" days this year, one of which is on the 25th Anniversary of the arrival of XL 426, on Sunday 25th September. The others are 19th June and 28th August.

Fot just a few quid you can get into the cockpit and have a look for yourself.


----------



## Snapshot (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Oldscrote.

Thanks so much for your comments - much appreciated.

Bro joined up straight from school in 1974 so never had the responsibility of carrying nukes, although they were trained for that particular role and the Vulcans still retained blast-shields.

He had so many stories but one of those I remember most was when he was flying to the States to take part in excercises.

The Vulcans were (supposed) to play the part of Russian bombers but our American cousins got extremely peeved when they were jumped by 60+ tons of screaming V-Jet and their pilots keying the mike with cries of "Dakka, dakka, dakka...!" Anyway, that's another story....

So there they were, flying over to the States listening to trafic advisories and they heard a call advising "Speedbird One" to "be aware of traffic crossing (left to right) xx thousand feet above".

The response from Speedbird One was "Don't be daft, there's nothing up here but us!"

My brother's transmission: "Just look up, little brother!" went unanswered.


----------



## neill (May 1, 2011)

You may like to know that the only restored air-worthy Valcan will be flying next weekend at the Abingdon Air Show (Oxford).  Here's the link


http://www.abingdonfayre.com/

Enjoy!

N.


----------



## outkast (May 1, 2011)

are they still getting people to give them money so they can get it flying?

they got as much chance of that pile of junk flying as I have of meeting elvis on the moon, dont waist your money, give it to the XH558 appeal, at leats that way you will see it in the air, not rotting away on some essex airfield.


----------



## Snapshot (May 1, 2011)

Hi Outkast,

I think they have given up any hope of ever getting XL426 into the air again, it would simply cost far too much.

Their best hope is to get it to a point where it can be used for high-speed taxi displays but even that will take a considerable sum of cash.

I hate to see anything like this left to rot, we have lost far too much of our history and heritage that way already but I also agree with you. It is better to have one in the air, than none at all and XH558 is our best (and only) chance of continuing to see that happen.

It would be good if they pooled their resources and used XL426 for spares/parts - at least part of her would then be back in the air - and the shell could be used as a static display/memorial.


----------



## hydealfred (May 1, 2011)

XL426 was the former Vulcan display aircraft before XH558 took over that acolade as the last Vulcan in RAF service. Remember seeing 426 many times in the 80's. The Vulcan was unusual in having a fighter like control column as can be seen in your shots.


----------



## godzilla73 (May 1, 2011)

Probably my favourite Vulcan story (possibly apocryphal) is as follows. The Vulcan crews often went on exercises in Goose Bay in Canada, where they would as Snapshot has already said, play the part of the Russians against the USAAF and RCAF. After these exercises which would last about a week, the crews would all get riotously drunk with their American and Canadian counterparts, then fly home the next day. Apparently it was quite common practice for the crew to switch on the Autopilot, transfer to 100% oxygen to help cure hangovers and drift off to sleep over the Atlantic, the idea being that they would wake up somewhere over Ireland and bring the bird into base. This was fine apparently, until at some point in the late seventies, when one crew didn't wake up until they were in Dutch airspace, about 20 minutes from the East German border! They turned for home sharpish, when they realised that they were not far off from starting world war three!
Not sure if this genuine - but still a good story!
GDZ


----------



## Snapshot (May 1, 2011)

Hi Godzy,

Unfortunately, Bro is not around anymore to confirm that story but I understand 100% oxygen was _sometimes_ needed to keep them awake....

There were plenty of other stories, not just about Goose Bay - aptly named "Happy Valley" - but also the Desert Exercises (where picking up sand in the wingtip vortices was considered "nearly" low enough!!). Apparently, on his first trip to the desert he was given this piece of advice: "Throw the f*cking rule book out the window and get the nose down!"

Some years later he returned in a different capacity and there was still talk of the day "some crazy RAF pilot" created a 100-foot wide path in the sand with his Vulcan...

Now _that_ is something I would love to have seen!


----------



## Snips86x (May 1, 2011)

This is awsome. Fantastic set of images.


----------



## jibhead (May 1, 2011)

9,250 imp gallons according to http://studysupport.info/vulcanbomber/tech_specs.htm 
good shots and storys


----------



## hydealfred (May 1, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> LOL, it sounds like you are describing flying a Starship!!
> I went up in a Tiger Moth last summer and that was as tranquil as I ever want in a plane!



Much jealousy there Klemp - going up in a Tiger Moth - it does not get much better  Docile but can be tricky if the pilot gets it wrong.


----------



## outkast (May 2, 2011)

Snapshot said:


> Hi Outkast,
> 
> I think they have given up any hope of ever getting XL426 into the air again, it would simply cost far too much.
> 
> ...



its not only the cost but the mountain of red tape, XH558 should have the full wieght of the vulcan supporters comunity behind her, as you say they should pool their resources if they really want to see a flying vulcan.


----------



## hydealfred (May 2, 2011)

Red tape - that is whats stopping a Lightning flying in the UK - not good


----------



## outkast (May 2, 2011)

hydealfred said:


> Red tape - that is whats stopping a Lightning flying in the UK - not good



The fact that one just ploughed into the ground out in south africa may not help the cause either.


----------



## hydealfred (May 2, 2011)

The CAA stopped the Lightning flying way before the SA accident. There were issues surrounding an engine fire on the SA Lightning coupled with a problem with the ejection seat which stopped the pilot getting out. - if you can fly a Hunter in the UK why not a Lightning under the proviso that it is kept subsonic ?


----------



## Snapshot (May 2, 2011)

hydealfred said:


> - if you can fly a Hunter in the UK why not a Lightning under the proviso that it is kept subsonic ?



Brakes off to 36,000 in under three minutes....

The potential for M2.0 at FL36....

In British Airways trials in April 1985, Concorde was offered as a target to NATO fighters including F-15 Eagles, F-16 Fighting Falcons, F-14 Tomcats, Mirages, F-104 Starfighters - but only Lightning XR749, flown by Mike Hale and described by him as "a very hot ship, even for a Lightning", managed to overtake Concorde on a stern conversion intercept.

The XR749 now resides at the entrance of Score Group plc's gas turbine testing and servicing facility in Peterhead, Scotland.
(Curtesy of Wikipedia)

Keeping a Lightning subsonic is a bit like breeding the World's fastest racehorse then tying two legs together!


----------



## hydealfred (May 2, 2011)

Snapshot said:


> Brakes off to 36,000 in under three minutes....
> 
> The potential for M2.0 at FL36....
> 
> ...



If it was the difference bewteen seeing a Lightning on the ground or in the air - I'm sure disciplined pilots would quite happily fly one below Mach 1. Think of all the airshows they flew subsonic. I was at Binbrook for the final airshow of the Lightning in service, even flying a Diamond Nine all subsonic.


----------



## Bluetwo (May 3, 2011)

It would be nice to see a Lightning up over the UK again, but I doubt it'll ever happen. But by all accounts the one in the US isn't too far off flight...

One of my favourite stories about the Vulcan pertains to the toilet facilities on board. Basically there were none, each crew position was equipped with a pee tube though, basically a rubber bladder with a bung at the bottom. It was among the ground crew's duties to ensure these were emptied after each flight. One day at the Vulcan OCU a particularly obnoxious student crew were being pains in the rear to the hard working ground crew before a 4-5 hour nav exercise. Enough was enough, so the ground crew got their own back by removing all the pee tube bungs before the aircraft departed. You can imagine the result on board the jet, and the consternation of the first crew member needing a leak on finding ALL the pee tubes were useless!
Apparently when the jet returned, it taxied to the dispersal faster than any Vulcan was ever taxied. It screamed to a halt on the dispersal, the door was open before the engines had wound down and all 5 crew members shot down the ladder and legged it to the edge of the pan to relieve themselves, not easy when encumbered with flying gear of the time!


----------



## LostBoy (May 3, 2011)

following on from Bluetwos stories of the toilet faciliteis or lack of.
I had the chance to sit inside XM612 at Norwich aviation museum , when chatting to the bloke showing me round the conversation got round to the length of journeys & lack of facilities , he then showed me the Pee tubes , so naturally i asked what happened if you wanted ..... more than a wee .... to which he replied , they had a biscuit tin to use , they then left this on the hatch , which didn't seal very well & so froze the contents of the tin removing the nasty odours !......


----------



## hydealfred (May 3, 2011)

Bluetwo said:


> It would be nice to see a Lightning up over the UK again, but I doubt it'll ever happen. But by all accounts the one in the US isn't too far off flight...
> 
> I think you're right about a Lightning flying in the UK - most unlikely. I suppose the airspace over here is a bit more crowded. The one in the States is the one that used to be at Boscombe Down - remember the aircraft flying in the 80's at Boscombe in its silver and red scheme. Even remember it doing a zoom climb after take off - classic.
> 
> Hope you dont mind SS but I have posted this shot up I took of said aircraft in the 80's.


----------



## rockhopper (May 4, 2011)

The Lightning had a very poor safety record in RAF service, thats the main reason why one will never fly over here again. From memory,there were around 350 aircraft built of which around 80 were lost in accidents,the vast majority of which were caused by engine fires.


----------



## Snapshot (May 4, 2011)

Absolutely no prob with the picture Hydealfred - love it!

I think the Lightning was another incredible aircraft - if an aircraft can be described as two huge engines with stubby little wings and a pilot strapped on top!

I understand it had a penchant for "flame-outs" and the gliding characteristics of a brick - not a particularly joyous combination... 

I remember for many years, driving up the A1 there used to be one parked in a field alongside the road and, over the years it slowly died. To me it was a very sad end of a marvelous machine. I'd love to see one in the air over the UK again - I'd also like to win the Lottery and I'm not sure which one is more likely!


----------



## outkast (May 5, 2011)

Snapshot said:


> Absolutely no prob with the picture Hydealfred - love it!
> 
> I think the Lightning was another incredible aircraft - if an aircraft can be described as two huge engines with stubby little wings and a pilot strapped on top!
> 
> ...



The one on the A1 is still there, although in a shocking state, covered in graffiti and sitting on its tail.


----------



## Snapshot (May 5, 2011)

outkast said:


> The one on the A1 is still there, although in a shocking state, covered in graffiti and sitting on its tail.



I guess that just about says it all...


----------



## oldscrote (May 16, 2011)

Here's a list of the Vulcan's appearances this year

http://www.vulcantothesky.org/appearances.html


----------



## outkast (May 16, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> Here's a list of the Vulcan's appearances this year
> 
> http://www.vulcantothesky.org/appearances.html



its booked to appear at the southend airshow, on the saturday only.


----------



## karltrowitz (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. Being an ex-RAF Rigger myself I really appreciate seeing these, although I never worked on them myself (I'm a Jaguar and Nimrod man), its nice to see that its still in reasonably good condition. It must be or you wouldn't be able to get power onto it. A great aeroplane.


----------

